# My concerns and issues



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> ...This is not a cuddly puppy that jumps on you and licks you silly. This is a mouthy puppy that will still bite and if you say no he leaves in a huff and finds something else to bite. Petting turns into alot of "no's" and I don't' have a lot opportunities to snuggle and get close. He loves the play, the tug of war, the catching the balls and tackling the squeaky hotdog. No love kisses. Is this normal?...


This being Thanksgiving eve, I don't have much time (though I have a lot to say), so I'll just respond to this one part of your post. Yes, this is normal Golden Retriever puppy behavior from all I know about them. My wife used to get very frustrated with 'puppy Sidney' and often remarked "This dog has given me no pleasure!" I would just laugh and this would make her even madder. By the time Sidney was a year old, the two of them were spending many afternoons napping together... she could often be found snuggling with Sidney as he just loves to be loved... he is really a people oriented dog, BIG TIME. Today, he is a snuggler, a lover, a licker (but not faces so much)... and now sometimes when I catch my wife lovin' Sidney, I'll say, "You know, this dog has given me no pleasure!"... Wow, you should see the look she gives me...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Luckys Mom -- I didn't realize he was still so tiny! Try the Bitter Apple spray directly into his mouth with the nipping and biting. It really worked fast with Brandy-- but this behavior also will subside somewhat on its own as he gets older. 

As for cuddling, Brandy also wasn't much of a cuddler initially. She's 11 months now and can't get enough of our laps. Some dogs have to grow into their "velcro" tendencies.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> ...Is constantly reprihending him on biting still normal at 14 weeks? I have less wounds for sure, but it is still a constant issue...


Okay, I have enough time to try this one...
Yes... in fact, I will predict that any day now you will see a moment when Lucky will get ready to bite and suddenly stop, think and then NOT bite... whoopie! his brain has reached the point where he is finally starting to develope self-control. It will still be a long, long time before he quits altogether but its the start. If you have already been teaching him 'No Bite' and putting an appropriate substitute (toy) into his mouth, you will soon begin to notice that he often greets you with a toy already in his mouth... that is his attempt to satisfy his urge to bite something without upsetting you... even at that young age they do try to please. However he will still bite you alot so just be thankful when those sharp, little puppy teeth start to fall out (about week 17 or 18 if I remember right) then by about week 24 all the wounds on your fingers/arms should be completely healed. So just hang in there...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, thanks all. I think I needed some reassurance and venue to vent after a particularly bad puppy day.

The Bitter Apple spray has worked like a charm. Now I only reach for it and he let's go of my pants and lays immediately down or goes for a toy. I've only used it three times. Thank's Brandy's Mom. Excellent idea. I consider it only for out of control episodes. 

When he's not so wired and biting, a simple no usually makes him stop. Of course its a constant "no", "no", "no"....poor thing...just doesn't know what to do with those teeth. Of course a toy replaced in his mouth helps too, though its not near as exciting has a living moving hand. I guess his reaction is the same reaction I get when I get a fighting, pulling fish on the end of my fishing line.

I take him on short walks all the time with one longer one sometime in the day, but will makes some time for more lengthy ones. I can fit three 15 min walks in my schedule (so supper will be late...but its been late since we got Lucky) and I think that will help. Me and the kids have been doing that since yesterday and its been good for him (and the kids. Believe me...they get out of control too).

I've also realized that when he's hungry he's the cuddliest dog around. I used to resent the fact that FOOD was his reason and not ME...but now I take advantage of it.

Anyway thanks for the advice. I'm heading out for the weekend, and look forward to this forum when I get back.

Lucky's Mom


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Glad things are working out. I saw your message about grass. Some dogs don't like the feel of certain types of grass on their paws. I suspect that will change with Lucky as his pads get more calloused. 

I also suspect he'll grow more "velcro" as he gets a little older. Not to worry!


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

I can remember times when my wife thought Clancy was a demon dog because of his nipping. He is now one of the most gentle dogs I've known. And this was when he was older than 14 weeks.

Clicker Training is a great training method, but you need to learn it. The best way is in a class with a good instructor. And there are a lot of bad instructors out there. 

Here is a quick definition of Clicker Training. 

Clicker training is a science-based system for teaching behavior with positive reinforcement. You use a marker signal (the sound of a toy clicker) to tell the animal when it's doing the action that will pay off. The system was first widely used by dolphin trainers who needed a way to teach behavior without using physical force. A term coined by Karen Pryor , it is a subset of Operant Conditioning (developed by B.F. Skinner) using only positive reinforcement, extinction, and to a lesser extent, negative punishment.


The technology is, at its core, very simple:

1. Get the behavior.
2. Mark the behavior.
3. Reinforce the behavior.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

monomer said:


> I will predict that any day now you will see a moment when Lucky will get ready to bite and suddenly stop, think and then NOT bite... whoopie! his brain has reached the point where he is finally starting to develope self-control. It will still be a long, long time before he quits altogether but its the start. If you have already been teaching him 'No Bite' and putting an appropriate substitute (toy) into his mouth, you will soon begin to notice that he often greets you with a toy already in his mouth... that is his attempt to satisfy his urge to bite something without upsetting you.


Monomer, you were right on track. It happened just as you said. And the change was sudden. Suddenly it clicked for him about a week or so ago. He can be petted and cuddled without the nipping and heavy biting. And better yet..he'll start to nip, I say no, and he runs off, grabs a toy and brings it straight to me. ALSO....if he's mouthing too hard when I pet him, I say no, and he stops or gets much gentler. He doesn't nip or bite the kids when they play, and now ...my kids get the "no, no, stop...you're going to hurt him, be more gentle....". 

I'll tell you though, when he does get over-wild, and it happens about once a day...apparently only with me...that bitter apple spray is really good. 

Now, its true, that these days when I pick it up, he gets a gleeful look in his eyes and starts hopping about me, ready to play "dodge spray". But I just ignore him until he latches his teeth on my pant leg, and then he gets a dose on his tongue with a "no" and he's done with the game.

I suppose since I'm with him the most, and play with him the least..he's trying to tell me something. Walks just aren't enough for this kid.

Anyway. Thanks so much all of you. I SO needed reassurance. Lucky really is quite the cuddler nowdays.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Way to go! Great job!


----------

